# Anyone from Grand Forks, North Dakota on here?



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Looking to see if there is anyone from the Grand Forks, ND area on here. Must have a 4x4 2yd+ loader available.


----------



## my69coronetrt (Dec 27, 2011)

located about 25 miles south west of grand forks


----------

